# Digiflavor Siren V2 22mm MTL GTA Tank



## Laura Lee-Hillier (11/9/18)

Hello All,

I am thinking about buying the 22m Digiflavor Siren V2 RTA for my Aspire Zelos 50W mod in December.

I have two questions to ask...

Firstly, would the flavour from this tank be comparable to the standard coils that comes in my current Nautilus 2 tank (1.8 ohm)? i.e would I get the same flavour or taste from building my own coils. I would obviously save money but flavour is important to me.

Secondly, I cannot seem to find the 22m version of this tank for sale in SA at all. Only the 24mm which will overhang on my mod and probably won't look great.

I can buy it from the UK and get my family to bring it out for me when they visit in December so that's an option but it's odd that I can't find it anywhere. They haven't discontinued it by any chance?

Thanks a mill!
from Laura

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (11/9/18)

Yes, @Laura Lee-Hillier, the flavour should be comparable, even better. Cannot help with a source for a 22mm, but maybe others will know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (11/9/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am thinking about buying the 22m Digiflavor Siren V2 RTA for my Aspire Zelos 50W mod in December.
> 
> ...



Hi @Laura Lee-Hillier 

I'm a huge fan of the Siren V2 22mm. I made the mistake of giving it to my wife to replace her Kayfun Mini V3 which worked really well but was a bit of a pain to build. Enter the Siren, a breeze to build, very forgiving with the wicking... Much more coil options, easy and efficient airflow options, fantastic flavor and non-fussy!! Bottom line... It just works like a charm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (11/9/18)

Thank you @Amir & @Andre! I'm excited to try and source one now!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (11/9/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Thank you @Amir & @Andre! I'm excited to try and source one now!!!


You won’t be sorry with this one, they are my evening enjoy tanks. And the flavour out of them is outstanding. Good luck with the wait, but it will be worth it

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Largo (30/9/18)

Hello.
The best flavor for me I got with a fused clapton 2x0.2mm Kanthal + 0.1mm Nichrome

Reactions: Like 2


----------

